# Electronics Installations



## Billyboy162 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have extensive experience installing electronics of all types in various vehicles and toys. I can install stereos, speakers, amplifiers, and subs in any type of automobile or boat. If you're having trouble with marine electronics, I used to install equipment for Boater's World and can help with installations, maintenance, troubleshooting, and repair. Free estimates, call Bill @ (850) 565-0787


----------

